# O&W Suppliers



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just having a looky see on the net and looked on a site ive not gone on for a while........and they have a full range of o & w watches! and there in japan? am i reading right??


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

link mr tea :big_boss:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

on its way B)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah their's still a couple of people supplying but nobody in the UK... suppose we just need Roy to start again


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Yeah their's still a couple of people supplying but nobody in the UK... suppose we just need Roy to start again


Is Roy no longer supplying O&W?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Markrlondon said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah their's still a couple of people supplying but nobody in the UK... suppose we just need Roy to start again
> ...


Well he's still supplying them, but at this moment in time hasn't any stock :blink:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Oh I see, thanks. The same with the Grovana situation then.


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

> a site ..and they have a full range of o & w


I would also be interested in a link. Thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

muhrmel said:


> > a site ..and they have a full range of o & w
> 
> 
> I would also be interested in a link. Thanks.


if you email me on shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk i'll send you the link.......although i notice that roy has a few in now


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I don't think Roys stock will last long


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there looks to be a good few models available


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> I don't think Roys stock will last long


Well it is less one that I know about!!!! :naughty:


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

did anyone tried to order directly from A.I.Wajs official site?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> Oh I see, thanks. The same with the Grovana situation then.


An update on this comment of mine: Roy is no longer stocking Grovana.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

just in response to rzlatic - i recently e-mailed the address over at chronotime and was amazed not only to receive a reply literally two hours later, but also apparently from Mr A Wajs himself - now this could be a clever piece of customer service but regardless of its source they were still professional and forthcoming..

my e-mail incidentally concerned the 3095 and Ocean Master so I suspect not of much interest to the Diver fans on here, but still there you go..


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see, thanks. The same with the Grovana situation then.
> ...


Pity I first found the Forum when I googled grovana coral reef.... I was sort of hoping one day he would have them back in stock


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> I was sort of hoping one day he would have them back in stock


Me too. When I saw that Grovana had disappeared from the RLT website I emailed and asked. It seems they are not going to return.


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

howie77 said:


> i recently e-mailed the address over at chronotime and was amazed not only to receive a reply literally two hours later, but also apparently from Mr A Wajs himself - now this could be a clever piece of customer service but regardless of its source they were still professional and forthcoming.


i had emailed mr Wajs too regarding MP2824 model, which is apparently out of stock at gnomon and westcoastime, but also in its homebase in zurich


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah heard the same too about the 2824 - there are some models still available tho - excerpt below from my e-mail from Mr Waj....

---

The model IN-1021 ref. 2824-2 is also sold out. 2824-2 stands for the selfwound movement. This model has a smaller diameter than the twoother models for which you request information. The price was Sfr. 400.- The 2 other models have a larger diameter, ( IN1012 ref. 3095 *46mm )*( IN1019 red. Ocean Master *41mm ) *The main difference between thesemodels *other than the style *is: ref. 3095 is selfwound, the movement is 2824-2 The model IN1019 Ocean Master is handwound.The price is the same Sfr. 400.- The ref. 3095 has a date. For persons with eye problems I have made a watch without date, with big arab numbers, with selfwound movement 2824-2The model's name is big brother II. The caseis the same that that of ref. 3095.Please see attachment for picture of big brother II. The price is Sfr. 400.-

---

Don't know whether out of stock means no more being made...?


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

howie77 said:


> ...The model IN-1021 ref. 2824-2 is also sold out. 2824-2 stands for the selfwound movement. This model has a smaller diameter than the two other models for which you request information. The price was Sfr. 400. The 2 other models have a larger diameter, The main difference between these models other than the style is: ref. 3095 is selfwound, the movement is 2824-2 The model IN1019 Ocean Master is handwound. The price is the same Sfr. 400.- The ref. 3095 has a date. For persons with eye problems I have made a watch without date, with big arab numbers, with selfwound movement 2824-2 The model's name is big brother II. The caseis the same that that of ref. 3095. Please see attachment for picture of big brother II. The price is Sfr. 400.


well, replies i received from mr. Wajs were way shorter 

the two of them contained just 'this model is out of stock, will probably become available next year' although i asked about availability, dial differences and prices. Anders from Gnomonwatches also stated that he's expecting the model in january 2010, so i'm giving all my hopes to next month


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

only other place I can think of is fredawatchstraps ....

whichever, looks like you get slightly better deal on dollars than swiss francs but problem with both is our wonderful duty unless you can avoid it!

reckon I'll see what turns up with RLT..


----------

